# Too many plants for a 10 gallon?



## livvyliv42 (Dec 3, 2016)

so I want to do a fairly heavily planted 10 gallon tank for a Betta and a small shoal of Pygmy Cories, but I don't know if I've picked too many plants to fit comfortably. I haven't purchased them yet, but I just want to know if there are any changes I should make. 

3 Anacharis Najas
2 Amazon Swords
1 Hornwort
1 Anubias Hastifolia or Congensis
2 Melon Swords
1 Watersprite
2 Java Ferns
2 Anubias Barteri
1 Marimo Moss Ball
1 Dwarf Hairgrass
1 Giant Micro Sword
1 Baby Tears (floating at the surface)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds good to me too. Swords will eventually outgrow the tank though. I heard Echinodorus Kleiner Prinz is a good sword for smaller tanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oops, didn't see Amazon Swords. They will get much larger than a 10 gallon. My Kleiner Prinz was too large for a 12" high tank. When yu consider the substrate you need to stick to plants/Swords which stay under 10". 'Tropica,' 'Gabrieli,' 'Parviflorus,' 'Xingu' and 'Pygmy Chain Sword Broadleaf.'


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I saw Parviflorus sword at a Petsmart store near me last year. You might want to check out!
https://www.petsmart.com/fish/suppl.../top-fin-rosette-sword-26265.html?cgid=300070


I've always wanted Oriental sword. Sadly I can't. No room for a bigger tank


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can have bigger Swords IF you are willing to trim the larger leaves and only keep the baby ones. Unfortunately, sometimes the leaves you want are the mature ones. :-(


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

sword outgrowing my 40 breeder
literally takes up exactly half, which is a 20 gallon cube of light-blocking bush


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

KitKat that is HUGE! Looks like I wait until the community moves to a 50g tank for a mother Amazon sword ^^ 

Livvy you might consider crypts and giant hair grass in place of the plants that would get too large I'm going to be using them in my sorority update ^^ the giant hair grass looks amazing in the background. I've never kept baby tears alive they just don't like me :/

When you get everything set up we would love pictures ^^


----------



## livvyliv42 (Dec 3, 2016)

I ended up doing 
3 Anacharis Najas
1 Hornwort
1 Anubias Congensis
2 Melon Swords
2 Java Ferns
2 Anubias Barteri
1 Marimo Moss Ball
1 Baby Tears (floating at the surface)


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Fanatic said:


> That sounds very good.
> 
> I've never actually wondered about whether you can have too many plants. But I don't have much plants either.
> 
> ...


A sword in 2.5gallons?!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Amazon Swords are not suitable for a 2.5 gallon unless one has at least a 24" high tank where it can be transferred. Anubias congensis attains a height of 16". Mine is slightly taller. Neither is suitable for a 12" 10 gallon. Marimo Moss Balls are not plants but a slow-growing form of algae. I don't think mine have gotten any larger in 2+ years.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I sucussfully kept Amazon Swords in a 2.5 gal tank with no issues. At one time that was the only kind of plant I had in the tank.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a sword in a 3g it's been in there for about 4 years now and it was really really small now it's around 6 inches tall ^^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There are all kinds of broad-leaf Swords ~ from those that only reach 6" or so to Amazon Swords which can reach 24"+. Sometimes, instead of growing tall they grow out. I had one in a five and it spread from side to side or 16" before I placed in a friend's larger tank. It was the only plant in the tank and I absolutely loved the look. However they grow they are beautiful plants. Using Iron tabs makes them (and other Swords and red plants) more robust.


----------



## galaxyfish429 (Dec 26, 2015)

When your plants arrive. Be sure to find the string on the java fern. There is a 99% chance you have multiple plants tied together. Took me forever to figure that out! Don't forget to post a picture when you set everything up. I'm sure everyone would love to see!


----------



## livvyliv42 (Dec 3, 2016)

It's not a great picture, but this is the tank all set up! The moss ball didn't sink until the morning after I took the picture lol


----------



## galaxyfish429 (Dec 26, 2015)

I love it!!! The tank looks like a jungle (In the best way possible).


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Fanatic said:


> I was wondering why I have seen that many types can grow up to 20"+ But I got the ones that don't surpass 10".


IMO that is called "lucky" if you don't have a big tank :wink3:


----------

